# n 133 powder in a one in nine twist bolt gun?



## dogtalker (Feb 17, 2010)

i recently found some vitavorie n 133 powder and bought it because i know that it is a good consistant powder. just want to know if any body out there has used it with the hevy for caliber 69's or 75's in .223?


----------

